# [SOLVED] Pc freezing not in safe mode



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

HELLO MY CMPUTER KEEPS FREEZING BUT NEVER FREEZES ON SAFE-MODE PLEASE HELP ME ON THIS. ON THE NORMAL MODE IT FREEZES IN BETWEEN 2-5 MINITES BUT ON SAFE MODE I DO EVERYHTING ON THIER BUT IT NEVER FREEZES SO PLEASE HELP ME DESPRITLY???? I REALLY NEED SOMEONES HELP OUT THERE PLEASE HELP ME:wave:


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Hi CW, and welcome to TSF. I would be happy to help you resolve this issue. Keep in mi9nd however that in the forum format the only information that I have to work with is the information that you can provide me with.

Here are some questions for you to answer that will help me. Just answer them the best you can and if you dont know an answer its ok. If you already answered anything I'm asking in your first post just skip over it.

1). What kind of computer do you have? Laptop? Desktop? Dell, HP, Ect?
2). Whats your level of experience? Novice, intermediate, expert, or dont know squat?
3). What operating system are you using? Xp Home or XP Pro? Which service pack, SP1,2, or 3?
4). What antivirus are you using? What Firewall if any?
5) Please tell us a little about your computer. How old is your computer?How big is the Hard drive, processor size, amount of ram, Video card make and model, Ect.
6). Do you have a legal full install Xp disk for this computer? Or a Manufacturers re-install disk?
7). Does your computer have a floppy drive, CD drive, Ect.?
8). Do you have access to another working computer with an internet connection?
9). Did you noticed this problem occuring after installing anything recently? Software or Hardware?
10). Has your computer done a windows update recently?

and anything else that might help us help you. Remember we are trying to help from a forum so all we have to go on is what you can tell us. 

I will monitor this thread throughout the day. If you resolve this problem on your own or with the info I provided please let me know so I can move on to other issues. Also *please mark this thread solved using the thread tools option located at the top of this thread and selecting solved from the drop down menu when your computer is working correctly and you are through with this thread so that others may benifit from it in the future.*

Thank you
Patmark


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Giving the requested information would definitely help. However, what did you last change on the PC before it started having this issue? Was there are hardware change? Software change? Driver update? Generally, unless it's a hardware issue, a PC only freezes like that if something was recently changed and either didn't install properly or the wrong driver was installed.


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

HELLO THE ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTIONS ARE AS FOLLOWS:
1) MY COMPUTER IS PACKARD BELL IEXTERME THE LD ONE I DO NOT KNOW THE PROPER MODEL NUMBER
2) I DO NOT KNOW THE EXPERIANCE
3) WINDOWS XP PROFFESIONAL SP2
4)THE ANTIVIRUS IS AVIRA PERSONAL
5)THE COMPUTER IS QUITE OLD 
HARD DRIVE 19GB
PROCCESSOR: INTEL PENTIUM III PROCCESSER 999MHz
RAM: 384MB OF RAM
VIDIEO CARD: I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THE MODE IS SO HERE IS WHAT I FOUND:, 3D PROH0 V.1.23F OR SIS 6326
6)I DO NOT HAVE ANY DISK FOR THIS COMPUTER NO REBOOT DISK NO NOTHING
7)MY COMPUTER HAS 2 CD DRIVES ONE DVD DRIVE AND THE OTHER ONE IS A NORMAL ONE WHICH YOU GET WITH A NORMALL COMPUTER WHERE YOU CAN PAY DISK WRITE AND READ
8)YH I HAVE ANOTHER COMPUTER WITH INTERNET ACCESS
9)I HAVE NOT YET INSTALLED NOTHING APRT FORM MICROSOFT 07 OFFICE AND FEW OTHER PROGRAM AND IT WAS WORKING WELL AND THEN STARTED TO FREEZER I HAVE DONE REGISTRY CHECKS FORM SAFE MODE CHECKED FOR VIRUSES NOTHING IT JUST FREEZES IN NORMALL MODE AND NOT IN SAFE MODE AND I HAVE NOT INSTALLED ANY HARDWARE
10)NO I CAN'T DO A WINDOWS UPDATE BECAUSE IT JUST KEEPS ON FREEZING AND THE ICON WILL NOT APPEAR ON SAFE MODE SO I CANNOT DO AN WINDOWS UPDATE.


I HOPE YOU SOLVE MY PROBLEM GOOD LUCK!!!:wave:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

IF it runs OK in Safe Mode but not Normal Mode then you have something that starts in Normal that is interfering.

In Safe Mode, you can check for things that start in addition to Windows.

Click start, run, type msconfig and press enter.

Look under Startup - uncheck EVERTHING!

Reboot to Normal Mode..

Does that work OK?


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Hi CW, looks like my friend CCT has everything under control here. Please follow his instructions. which are by the way the exact same instructions I would have had you perform. I will leave you in CCT's capable hands, but will continue to monitor this thread in case I may be of further assistance. I have complete faith in CCT's abiblities, good luck. If you or you CCT need me for anything further please post and I will see it. I will stop posting at this time so that I don't cause any confusion.

Reguards
Patmark


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

I JUST TRIED THAT BUT STILL DOES NOT WORK.
PLEASE CONTINUE TO HELP ME FURTHER.:wave:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Be OFFline.

In Normal Mode, click Start, Run, type msconfig and press OK.

Under Services tab, check Hide All Microsoft Services.

Then click Disable all and reboot.


How's it operate now?


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

THANK YOU FOR THE HELP

WHEN I TRIED TO CLICK ON SERVICES IT FREEZES AND I HAVE TRIED IT 5 TIMES. 

PLEASE HELP ME FURTHER ON THIS ISSUE.
:wave:
PLEASE I NEED HELP.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

OK.

In Normal Mode, click start, control panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

Does that open?


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

yes a box came up with all the services now what shall i do???:wave:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Just click the X top right hand corner and leave.

I can't walk you through all those.

You may as well enable all the Startups in MSConfig again and reboot.


Here's a typical list from MS about what should be there -> http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../en-us/sys_srv_default_settings.mspx?mfr=true

You'll have to compare and see what isn't a MS service.


Your comp has limited Ram and a non-hyper threading PIII cpu, so it'll be slow in any case, but slower with XP and a load of startup programs and add-on services.

The fact you can't access Msconfig Services is not good, but you can access Services, so I'm not convinced you have malware from that.

If you like, you could re-post in the Spyware Section noting slow computer, inability to access Services in MSConfig, and re-listing the computer specs you know.

If you go that route, please follow this sites pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After running through all the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum, not here.-> 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Do i do all this on safe mode becasue on normal mode it keeps freezing???


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

If all you can run is Safe Mode and you don't have a disk to reinstall and you don't have a "D" (or something) Recovery Partition, then your options are limited.

I suggest you get a second opinion here - patmark says he's watching so wait for his response.

BUT, my opinion is that you should:

- go into Add/Remove p[rograms and remove everything you absolutley do not need.

- reboot, then defrag

- go into MSConfig startup and uncheck everything you don't absolutely need to start when you boot (this means you have to manually start the program when you need it).

Reboot into Normal Mode and see if you can run there for any length of time. If you still keep freezing, you may have corrupt service or driver issues BUT it gets dicy removing and reinstalling those when any serious error could basically finish your computer.

However, video druvers can be the MOST likely suspect. Which means you have to cearly identify your computer or vid card/chip or forget it.


That's it for me. I can't think of a better approach but, like I said, get a second or third opinion.


gl to ya


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Ok CW let's take a look at some things in safe mode. Shut down your computer and restart it into safe mode. The first thing I will need to know is the video card that your computer is using. 

To find it go to the control panel.
Double click on the display icon to open it.
Click on the settings tab at the top.
You should see your video card listed in the box.

Post back to me what is listed there. I will check back on you in just a little while.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Sorry CW disreguard that last post. You can check there but it will probably only show your monitor there. I'm working on another computer at the same time I'm trying to work with you so I got a little sidetracked lol.

Give me a few minutes to find out where to find your Video card info. If it turns out you are using a NVidia card that could be the problem.

While I'm looking for how to locate your video card info, you look at the outside of your computer for a sticker or a little plate with the model number and we can go to the Pakard Bell website and see what it says about your computer specs for the model computer that you are using and perhaps we can find it that way. 

If it's as you say a really old computer it might just have an onboard video and sound card, but look hard for the model number and make of your computer on the outside of it.
I will check on you in a little while and we will try a couple of different things to see if we can get it to stop freezing up for you. Be sure to start it in safe mode for now until we can figure out the problem.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Well buddy, I waited around as long as could for tonight for you to respond. Not too worry though I am on here pretty much everyday from 8am EST to around 7pm EST. If you see my last post find that info for me and I will check on you first thing in the morning. Have a good evening and I will see you then.

Patmark


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

i cannot find my model number. do you have some sort of freeware software which can identify my model number because i cannot seem to find any stricker no nothing. so can i have some sort of software do identify

:4-dontkno


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Good morning CW, I will be in and out today to check on your progress. Unfortunately there is no software that I know of that will tell you your model number, thats just something you kind of have to know. Try this next.

I would like you to check your event viewer by performing the following steps and report back what it shows.
Use XP's Event Viewer to see if it has some entries related to your probem ---perhaps by date & time.
Start button/ Run / type
eventvwr.msc<enter> -- 
or Go to Control Panel / Performance and Maintenance/Administrative Tools >Event Viewer.
Review the sections and look for Errors or Warnings that match the time the event occurred. 
Double click the line that is at issue---the information may give a clue.

The next thing I would like you to do if possible is the following:

To determine what driver is causing the problem I need you to enable driver verifier.
Steps:
1) Windows Key + R
2) Type in 'verifier' and hit enter
3) Make sure 'Create Standard Setting' is selected and hit next
4) Click on 'Select all drivers installed on this computer' and hit Finish
5) Reboot

There is a possibility that your computer will crash on reboot. If this
occurs hit F8 when rebooting just before the windows logo screen and select
the safe mode boot option. Follow the same steps above but on step 4 choose
'Select driver names from a list'; hit next; check the box next to any
driver where the provider is not Microsoft; hit Finish; reboot.

This will slow the performance of you computer a little while enabled but
will hopefully catch the driver causing corruption. Next time you crash
the blue screen will hopefully say something like
"DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION". If this occurs please send the
corresponding minidump (by default it is at c:\windows\Minidump ). 

I will continue to monitor this thread. If you resolve this problem on your own or with the info I provided please let me know so I can move on to other issues. Also please mark this thread solved using the thread tools option located at the top of this thread and selecting solved from the drop down menu.


Thank you
Patmark


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

i did what you told me to do for the event veiwer thing i found these results
application: 9 warnings
148 errors
system: 2 warnings
201 errors

for the second thing you told me to do was did not work at all no blue screens came up and it still froze but no blue screens so what shall i do now???:4-dontkno


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

please help me i really need your help


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

CW, I'm trying to help you man, LOL Did you see my last post? There are some instructions for you to follow so that we can see whats going on. Keep in mind however that I am on a forum here so there is only so much that I can do buddy. Please read my last post and follow the instructions.

Thanks
Patmark


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

i did what you told me to do for the event veiwer thing i found these results
application: 9 warnings
148 errors
system: 2 warnings
201 errors

for the second thing you told me to do was did not work at all no blue screens came up and it still froze but no blue screens so what shall i do now???:4-dontkno


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Ok lets try some other things. 
Start your computer in safe mode.
Go to Start-run
Type in msconfig and hit enter.

Now do exactly like I say here and don't touch anything else in here ok?

On the screen that pops up under the general tab, 

check the selective startup circle.
Now under selective services uncheck the load system services box
uncheck the load startup items box.

Now click apply and ok or close or whatever and reboot the computer.

When the computer reboots a box will pop up saying that you are using the selective startup. Check the little box that says don't show this message again and then ok.

Now try the computer that way and see if it is still freezing, then let me know.


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

it has still not worked it stil keeps on frezzing


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Ok CW, unfortunately buddy. I can't do much else from here. For me to fix the computer I would have to be there. However let's try one more thing ok?

Do you know what a USB device is? It's anything that plugs into your computer with the little rectangular plug. I want you to shut the computer down and then unplug any devices that have this plug.

Printer, camaras, ect. and if you are using a mouse or keyboard that has this plug I need you to find a mouse and keyboard that have the PS2 connectors and use those instead.

PS2 connectors are round and they are generally purple for the keyboard and green for the mouse.

Once you have unplugged all the USB devices boot the computer up and let me know if that has caused the freezing to stop.

I have to go take my dog for a walk I will be back in a few minutes.


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

i have a mouse whih is usb so do i just un plugg that


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

shall i unplugg that???


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

the mouse


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Yes. Everything that is USB unplug. If you have another mouse with the PS2 connector should be round and green use that mouse instead, otherwise boot it with no mouse attached.


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

i tried that but that did not work but i found a re-installation disk so what shalll i do


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

for my keyboard i have a PS2 CABLE AND FOR MY MOUSE I HAVE A USB CABLE LIKE YOU SAID UN PLUGG ALL THE USB'S SO I DID THAT AND FOR THE MOUSE I HAD AN OLD PS2 MOUSE SO I COONNECTED THAT IT WORKED FOR ABOUT FEW MINTES AND THEN FEROZE SO NOW WHAT SHALL I DO???


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Well before using the re-installation disk let's try one more thing. I hope that you are actually doing the things that I am suggesting and not just assuming that they won't work because you tried them already. Here's what I want you to do next.

Start the computer in safe mode.
Go to start - programs - accessories - system tools - system restore.
Click next
select a highlighted date from the calander from last month. (Use the arrow keys at the top to go back in the calander)
Select the system check point from the right hand box
click ok or whatever it says at the bottom.

Now leave the computer completely alone until it reboots itsself. When it reboots the system restore program will pop up and say that it was successfully restored to that date. Or it will say that no changes have been made.

Now click ok to exit the system restore program and let the computer finishbooting up.

See if that will stop the freezing and resolve the issue. If it does great if it does not then we can proceed with a re-install of the operating system. Let me know what happens.


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

I just did that but it has not worked so what shall i do now


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

The reinstalling disk which i found is not for my computer it is the one which you can use on any computer someone did that installation on the computer and it was working and then all this freezing thing started to come up so what shall i do because this is not the packard bell cd this is just the cd which one of my mates gave me.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Ok CW slow down just a bit LOL. Take a deep breath. Now what happened exactly when you did the system restore? 

As for the Windows XP disk that you have there are two kinds. One will work and one will not. If the disk that you have is a legal full installation disk it will work. If the disk you have is a re-installation disk that came with another computer besides the one you are using it will not work.

But before using the disk we need to figure out if the problem is being caused by faulty hardware such as a ram module or if the problem is being caused by software or a program or a driver. So its very important that you follow my instructions exactly and that you try every proceedure that I am asking you to try wether you've done it before or not. 

That said please answer the questions above about what happened with the system restore, and about the disk that you have. Look at the disk and post back what it says on it.


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

When i did the systen restore it switched off and a littlle bar loading thing came up and then restarted and then welcome screen came up and then i just moved the mouse and it froze.
I think the disk which my mate gave me was that another tecnician re-intalled it for me with that disk and then got everything back to normal this was all about 5 months ago about the disk and then it had loaded my all my drivers for it so i had to look for no drivers on the website it was all working fine and then after about 2 months it satrted to freezee...


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Well as I see it you have a couple of choices here.
1). You can start a new thread at the link below so that our hardware techs can help you test your Ram and your hard drive to make sure that they are not the problem here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/

2). You can try using the disk that you have to format and re-install the operating system. If however the problem is hardware related the reinstall will do you absolutely no good and the computer will continue to freeze.

I would suggest making a new thread at the link above and then posting a link to this thread by copy and pasting the adress of this thread into the post in the new thread so that the hardware guys can see the things that we have tried so far. Once you have ruled out the problem being hardware simply come back here and post that and I will provide you instructions and links that will show you step by step how to format and re-install the operating system. It's your call, let me know how you would like to proceed.

Patmark


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

[url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/i-need-help-testing-my-ram-and-hardrive-531799.html#post3004394[/URL]
THIS IS WHERE I HAVE CREATED A NEW THREAD FOR MY RAM AND HARDRIVE FOR TESTING BY THE WAY MY RAM IS ALRIGHT BECAUSE EARLIER TODAY I RAN A TEST PROGRAM CALLED MEMTEST86 AND THE TEST PASSED.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

Oh great job. Ya Memtest is great but you really have to let it make like 4 passes of each stick of ram one at a time for the best results. They will explain it to you. Be sure to test the hard drive as well. 

Here is a test you can run while you are waiting for a response from them. It's called SFC/scannow and will ask you to insert the disk that you have once the scan gets started.

1). Start the computer in safe mode to avoid freezing.

2.Go to Start, then to Run, and type in *SFC.exe /SCANNOW* The press *Enter*.

3). if prompted insert the Win XP disk that you have.

4.In the event the system asks you for the CD, you must visit Windows Update immediately after the scan is completed (Please note that there won't be any confirmation dialog - the program will just exit without telling you anything). 

That may solve the problem for you. If it does please don't forget to let us know and remember to mark this thread solved using the instructions at the bottom of my first post.

Thanks
Patmark


----------



## computerworld (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Pc freezing not in safe mode*

what will this scan do ???


----------

